# Monarch Models Gorgo and Friends



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out these pictures of the cool kits Monarch is going to be releasing.... http://www.cybermodeler.net/special/images/ihe_mon05.jpg
http://www.cybermodeler.net/special/images/ihe_mon04.jpg
http://www.cybermodeler.net/special/images/ihe_mon03.jpg
http://www.cybermodeler.net/special/images/ihe_mon02.jpg
2009 is going to be a Monster/Figure Model builders dream come true :thumbsup:...(I definitely need a bigger place )
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I want Gorgo!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Phibes said:


> These are some of the pictures I took at last Saturday's iHobby show in Rosemont, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More great shots by Phibes......
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Oh man!

I'm drooling over Gorgo!

The Sinbad kit looks awesome too. 

Woo hoo!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Mcdee, is this great or what??!? :woohoo: So many cool kits!!
With all the new Aurora style figures, and all the reissues heading our way, I'd say we're in the '60s again!
Sinbad and Gorgo are gonna be heaps of fun. They look packed with nice detail!! Excellent work Monarch!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice, especially the Sinbad. Are these styrene kits or resin?

And is that Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament in London I see crushed beneath Gorgo's feet?!?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Those models look great! Now this is gonna sound dumb - but what filsm is Gorgo from?

Huzz


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Both kits will be lots of fun to build, and I'm looking forward to seeing what our prototype modelers in residence do with these!
Kudos to all involved with bringing us new figures. 
And thanks for posting multiple big photos.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Is it just me, or does Sinbad resemble the fellow who played Disney's Zorro and Lost In Spaces' Professor John Robinson? That alone would cinch the deal for me!

Larry

:woohoo:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Guys I don't know about you but it looks like *man in rubber suit *and *man with sabre *heaven!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Very nice, especially the Sinbad. Are these styrene kits or resin?
> 
> And is that Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament in London I see crushed beneath Gorgo's feet?!?



It sure is Big Ben and these kits are supposed to be plastic.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Dave Hussey said:


> Those models look great! Now this is gonna sound dumb - but what filsm is Gorgo from?
> 
> Huzz


"Gorgo"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054938/

Lynn


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Those models look great! Now this is gonna sound dumb - but what filsm is Gorgo from?
> 
> Huzz


Whoops! I had answered Huzz's question, but Dino Lynn Bob had already posted it first. 

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic.What about the Astronaut on the moon figure.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Very nice, especially the Sinbad. Are these styrene kits or resin?
> 
> And is that Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament in London I see crushed beneath Gorgo's feet?!?


You bet it is ...Check out this film clip: 




Laffs o'Plenty in London  This is going to be a fun kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow, that was a pretty convincing mock-up of Big Ben in the film clip!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...not bad for 1960 :thumbsup: and yes this will be a styrene kit that's going to look Great beside Godzilla :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll have to get a second Gorgo and do the diving bell scene in a fish tank.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> Fantastic.What about the Astronaut on the moon figure.:thumbsup:


The Moonsuit is still a "GO" according to Scott.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe I read on another site that the Ghost has now been pushed back to the first quarter of 2009 due to more tooling issues...so if Scott is holding to what he said about the FL Nossy coming at the same time as the Ghost will we be waiting 'til '09 for it too?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Last I heard from Scott a couple of weeks ago, he decided it was time to stop waiting for the Ghost's production problems to be overcome and ship the glow Nosferatu. I don't know if it'll make it to North America by Halloween, but it shouldn't be much later. Almost exactly a year since the first issue debuted.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some good news, at least...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

From: scott mckillop [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, October 22, 2008 1:59 PM
To: Denis Mcdougall
Subject: Hi Denis



Hi Denis

Just in case you hadn't heard, the FL glow Nossy will be here in time for the U.S. Thanksgiving holiday. The online shopping cart will be ready to go. 

Right now we are working on some really fun public domain kits that have never been done before, but clearly should have been. I am quite excited by all of it.

Scott

Cool Email I just got from Scott:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and more good news... :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent news!!:woohoo:
Thanks heaps Denis!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

What Chris said, Denis!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...I'm pretty jazzed about any new kits on the horizon :thumbsup: I have no idea what these kits might be but judging with what Scott is releasing soon I don't think we'll be disappointed !
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very cool news indeed from Frank at Moebius and Scott at Monarch!

As far as GORGO is concerned...I had NEVER even heard of him before this kit so I checked out the links on this thread on YouTube and I am psyched over getting this kit!

Almost like another GODZILLA type of monster!

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Very cool news indeed from Frank at Moebius and Scott at Monarch!
> 
> As far as GORGO is concerned...I had NEVER even heard of him before this kit so I checked out the links on this thread on YouTube and I am psyched over getting this kit!
> 
> ...



Well Gorgo was obviously based on Godzilla so that's got more than a little grain of truth about it!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> From: scott mckillop [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Wednesday, October 22, 2008 1:59 PM
> To: Denis Mcdougall
> Subject: Hi Denis
> ...



So am I getting this correct......Monarch have got even more new kits in the pipeline which we haven't heard about, or is Scott talking about Sinbad, the moonsuit etc?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> So am I getting this correct......Monarch have got even more new kits in the pipeline which we haven't heard about, or is Scott talking about Sinbad, the moonsuit etc?


I know for a FACT that other kits are in the works, not counting the ones already listed! :woohoo:
That's all I'll say.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

It truly is a GREAT time to be involved in this hobby!! :thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I know for a FACT that other kits are in the works, not counting the ones already listed! :woohoo:
> That's all I'll say.




Blimey.....not even more kits from Monarch!:thumbsup: Any idea of when we might find out what they are?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Blimey.....not even more kits from Monarch!:thumbsup: Any idea of when we might find out what they are?


Couldn't say...only Scott knows when!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I personally think Scott gets a kick out of TORTURING us like this...He plays his cards close to his chest and it usually starts with a bunch of us wildly speculating and looking for clues... and then begging for hints ...sometimes he gives us a little clue and a whole flurry of guesses follow...we're always wrong ...but it never seems to stop us ...So let the WILD GUESSING begin
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I had seen the Sinbad before and want that..........but that Gorgo kicks all kinds of a$$!!!!! Gotta get 'em all!! (and I don't mean Pokemons!)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now there's an idea for a series of kits.........:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't waits ta buy me a Gorgo and... and...

Put him on the shelf with 2,000 other kits that might get built.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's proof enough for me....Must be a Medusa kit !:freak:
Mcdee
.....you know....fighting Sinbad....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Couldn't say...only Scott knows when!




Looks like it's back to the speculation then, like with Sinbad and Gorgo!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> That's proof enough for me....Must be a Medusa kit !:freak:
> Mcdee
> .....you know....fighting Sinbad....



I know it's.....um........er.....................hmm.......might need a few clues maybe!:hat:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I PMd you again, Chris...:wave:


----------



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Holy bump, Batman! 

Anyone ever hear anything more about this model coming out?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow you found a 5 year old post ...we were just talking about this last week...here is some updated info.... (it slipped to page 2)
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=378725&page=3
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Holy ****!!!! Has it really been that long we've been waiting for Gorgo?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yessir...it sure is a great time to be a modeler!! 

Hey, I kid because I love. We've truly been spoiled by an incredible range of model kit releases in the past five years--I'd just love to see Gorgo actually be produced some day.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I don't know if he was kidding but when I once wrote I'd like to see a model kit of Count Floyd from SCTV, Scott said that was the kit he wants to make.

I hope the parody box art is a similar pose like the Aurora Dracula.

Count Floyd was an SCTV parody of TV Horror hosts. But he was never given real horror movies but artsy non-horror ones which he tried to vainly push as horror movies. Like "3D House of Representatives."


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BatToys said:


> I don't know if he was kidding but when I once wrote I'd like to see a model kit of Count Floyd from SCTV, Scott said that was the kit he wants to make.
> 
> I hope the parody box art is a similar pose like the Aurora Dracula.
> 
> Count Floyd was an SCTV parody of TV Horror hosts. But he was never given real horror movies but artsy non-horror ones which he tried to vainly push as horror movies. Like "3D House of Representatives."


Count Floyd is Classic...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> I don't know if he was kidding but when I once wrote I'd like to see a model kit of Count Floyd from SCTV, Scott said that was the kit he wants to make.


I know Moebius has already done an Elvira kit, but a line of the more well-known horror host kits wouldn't be such a bad thing. Count Floyd, Zombo (played by Louis Nye in _The Munsters_' episode "Zombo"), John "Zacherley" Zacherle, Ernie "Ghoulardi" Anderson, Ron "The Ghoul" Sweed, and so on. My personal favorite was Larry "Seymour" Vincent, but I don't think too many people outside of the Los Angeles area would know who he was unless they were a real horror host aficionado.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I know Moebius has already done an Elvira kit, but a line of the more well-known horror host kits wouldn't be such a bad thing. Count Floyd, Zombo (played by Louis Nye in _The Munsters_' episode "Zombo"), John "Zacherley" Zacherle, Ernie "Ghoulardi" Anderson, Ron "The Ghoul" Sweed, and so on. My personal favorite was Larry "Seymour" Vincent, but I don't think too many people outside of the Los Angeles area would know who he was unless they were a real horror host aficionado.


Vampira too!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Doctor Blood!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dr. Paul Bearer was the greatest !!!!!!! I still have an autographed picture of him I got when I was a kid (somewhere !!)


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Sammy Terry!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Svengoolie!!!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

This thread will be five years old this fall. 

And no sign of Gorgo yet. 

Sigh.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, but good things come to those who wait.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodet said:


> This thread will be five years old this fall.
> 
> And no sign of Gorgo yet.
> 
> Sigh.




I couldn't believe it when I found out it was that long ago it was announced. I thought it was about 2 and a half years at the most. 

That should mean we'll see the Cyclops in about another 6 years, even longer or not at all. Depressing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And we'll be back on the Moon before we get the Moonsuit.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Come on guys - we all know the story with Scott. He's pretty much a one man show doing his best to contribute to the hobby.

Seeing all the great productions Moebious has banged out one after the other I think its raising the expectation bar for Monarch. However we have to keep in mind Scott has nowhere near the resources nor time Frank has to invest in these productions. 

I'm sure nobody wants the Gorgo release more than Scott does. After all there's a good amount of Scott's $$ tied up in it and I'm sure he doesn't have money falling out of the wazoo. ,

Except it as it is - Monarch produces fantastic kits, only few and far between.

Seeing how the modeling hobby has down trended, its really been a great era for figure models. Between Mobius, Atlantis, Pegasus, Round 2 and Monarch there's always something great and new on the horizon

Patiance - Gorgo will get here


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Come on guys - we all know the story with Scott. He's pretty much a one man show doing his best to contribute to the hobby.
> 
> Seeing all the great productions Moebious has banged out one after the other I think its raising the expectation bar for Monarch. However we have to keep in mind Scott has nowhere near the resources nor time Frank has to invest in these productions.
> 
> ...





Long delays aren't so bad when you're young but when you get older.........it ain't so easy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> And we'll be back on the Moon before we get the Moonsuit.



Mars even.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait for the Moonsuit myself.This could possibly be the most popular Monarch kit yet in my humble opinion.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> Come on guys - we all know the story with Scott. He's pretty much a one man show doing his best to contribute to the hobby.


Absolutely right, which is why I have nothing negative to say about Scott or the production schedules for the kits he produces. I've said it before and I'll say it again--I'd rather have it _right_ than have it _right now_. I'll be here whenever the kits hit the shelves...and if I'm not it won't matter.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I have the reference material!

Does anyone have the link to the great buildup of Gorgo here on HT?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I saw that a special edition Gorgo DVD will be released soon.
And I agree with those reminding us that patience is a virtue. I still just sit here and look at my Nosferatu built-up and grin.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Does anyone have the link to the great buildup of Gorgo here on HT?


This one?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Hmmm...how about a Gorgo Go-Kart?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hope it comes out before I retire (5 more years!) so I can still afford it! :freak:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I was just catching up on this thread and for me, the last comment was John P's and by gosh, I was thinking the exact same thing too. If things go well, my mortgage will be paid in 5 years and I told the wife I'm retiring on the same day. Great minds of modelers as they say.


----------

